# [VZW] Data connectivity issues



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I live right on the edge of 4g service, I get full 4g in my apt, but soon as im out of the building it gets spotty.

the problem is that when my phone switches to 3g, or back to 4g, I have to reboot my phone for the data to actually connect. I did a factory reset to put all the settings and apps back to default but it did nothing.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you rooted ? If so, what Odin img file did you use?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Im actually stock out of the box. I havent done anything to it yet, thats why i thought it might be some setting I changed and did the reset.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Brian G said:


> I live right on the edge of 4g service, I get full 4g in my apt, but soon as im out of the building it gets spotty.
> 
> the problem is that when my phone switches to 3g, or back to 4g, I have to reboot my phone for the data to actually connect. I did a factory reset to put all the settings and apps back to default but it did nothing.


I had the same problem. If you toggle airplane mode it will catch the signal again. Your best bet is to call Verizon and complain. If enough of us do maybe they will finally fix whatever the problem is with the switchover between 3g and 4g. I can confirm that this is a problem with both the original release and the updated version as Verizon couldn't find the problem and replaced my phone yesterday with a brand new one under the two week guarentee


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

oddball said:


> I had the same problem. If you toggle airplane mode it will catch the signal again. Your best bet is to call Verizon and complain. If enough of us do maybe they will finally fix whatever the problem is with the switchover between 3g and 4g. I can confirm that this is a problem with both the original release and the updated version as Verizon couldn't find the problem and replaced my phone yesterday with a brand new one under the two week guarentee


Lol, they must know that it's a defect, before I could even get the question out of my mouth, after 5 out of 6 of their troubleshooting tests the rep said that if the last one didn't work that they'd get me a new phone. the 6th test is to take out my ext sd card to see if that's causing an issue.... lol.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Brian G said:


> Lol, they must know that it's a defect, before I could even get the question out of my mouth, after 5 out of 6 of their troubleshooting tests the rep said that if the last one didn't work that they'd get me a new phone. the 6th test is to take out my ext sd card to see if that's causing an issue.... lol.


They also know the problem isn't the hardware. It's in their software. I got a new one on Saturday. It has all the newest patches and it's still happening.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

oddball said:


> They also know the problem isn't the hardware. It's in their software. I got a new one on Saturday. It has all the newest patches and it's still happening.


You think I should even bother with a replacement phone then?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Brian G said:


> You think I should even bother with a replacement phone then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Never hurts to get a new toy. The new kernel seems a little smoother and even better for battery life. But nothing really huge


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been having issues with just 3g dropping out. Sometimes it comes back instantly other times I need to toggle airplane mode or reboot phone completely.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

holden45 said:


> I have been having issues with just 3g dropping out. Sometimes it comes back instantly other times I need to toggle airplane mode or reboot phone completely.


I am having this happen too. My 3G signal will just drop and it can take up to a minute for it to return. I called VZW and they said it was probably an application that was causing it because I am in great coverage area. The conspiracy theorist in me thinks it is VZW way to make me use my Wifi network instead of their network!!!


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> I am having this happen too. My 3G signal will just drop and it can take up to a minute for it to return. I called VZW and they said it was probably an application that was causing it because I am in great coverage area. The conspiracy theorist in me thinks it is VZW way to make me use my Wifi network instead of their network!!!


yeh, but when you use your WIFI, you are not running up data usage, so if not on unlimited, they would be losing money.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

It's gotta be an issue they know about but don't want to admit too, probably because they don't know how to fix it.


----------

